# TV Commercials You Hate



## rcfieldz (Feb 26, 2015)

This can be for any reason. Well one I think is ridiculous is the:
Breathe Right nasal strips.
Shut Your Mouth. This is one I am Sick Of Hearing. Does anyone use these things? Or should men(and I've had a girlfriend who denied snoring and I recorded her while she was) snore loud and proud?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 26, 2015)

There was one around the superbowl where a girl found an old song her grandmother had recorded a capella and she added in her own voice and piano.  Then she showed it to the grandmother and the grandmother was very moved.

That shit was sooooooooooooooo long and sooooooooooooo boring.  And they played it soooooooooooo many times.  I don't even remember what brand it was despite them clearly spending millions to air that garbage.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 26, 2015)

I found it.  Here's the most boring commercial you'll ever see in your entire life:


----------



## Pogo (Feb 26, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> I found it.  Here's the most boring commercial you'll ever see in your entire life:



I dunno how to say this but... I like it.
It's _multitracking_, man.  What's not to love?

The harmonies kinda sucked though.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > I found it.  Here's the most boring commercial you'll ever see in your entire life:
> ...


Imagine this commercial, a minute and a half long mind you, happening like 6 times while you're watching a football game.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



It wouldn't wear well after one, granted.
I don't do commercials at all though.  If it weren't for this thread I would have never seen it, and in this context don't have to see it more than once, so --- point taken.  

To this day I can't fathom how people can sit and let commercials on TV or radio just ... run without muting.  As someone said, if you talked to people the way commercials talk to people, they would punch you in the mouth.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I hate all of them
> 
> Solution= Netflix
> 
> Actually I hate Youtube commercials even more than the regular ones​



When a YouTube commercial comes on I hit the mute button (which has a piece of yellow tape on the keyboard for quick finding) and go to another tab and do something else for 30 seconds.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > I hate all of them
> ...


Go here: Adblock Plus - Surf the web without annoying ads 

You'll never have to see a youtube ad or, for that matter, an ad anywhere else ever again.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 27, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



I already have AdBlock.  It works on YouTube?  Didn't know that.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I don't know I have AdBlock AND AdBlock Plus.  One of them blocks youtube ads.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Feb 27, 2015)

I hate all of them, which is why I almost never watch TV

Solution= Netflix

Actually I hate Youtube commercials even more than the regular ones.  Like when you are in the gym workin' out and listening to a song on Youtube, and right before the next song plays a fucking Youtube commercial comes on talking about the stupidest shit, killin' the mood.
​


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 27, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> This can be for any reason. Well one I think is ridiculous is the:
> Breathe Right nasal strips.
> Shut Your Mouth. This is one I am Sick Of Hearing. Does anyone use these things? Or should men(and I've had a girlfriend who denied snoring and I recorded her while she was) snore loud and proud?


ANYTHING with "Flo".

Hell, JR wouldn't tap Flo.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 27, 2015)

Most of them are too stupid and repetitive to watch. If they work at all it's a sad commentary on America. I watch everything time shifted so I can zip through them. Or Netflix, or internet.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I hate all of them, which is why I almost never watch TV
> 
> Solution= Netflix
> 
> ...



I hate the Youtube commercials too.  They force you to watch a stupid 30-second long ad at times, and it is totally disruptive!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

I can't stand the stupid commercials for perfume and colognes.  My God are they stupid.  I sometimes think they must be parodying something, but nope . . .these are supposed to be serious commercials.  

Good Lord, these are soooo corny and retarded.  


WTF was THAT???  

And this . . .


----------



## mdk (Feb 27, 2015)

That horribly annoying "We Buy Any Car" commercial. ANY ANY ANY ANY! Ugh, just go away already.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 27, 2015)

I think the perfume ads are the most stupid and sometimes you don't even have any idea what they are advertising until the end of the commercial.  Great tune though!


----------



## featherlite (Feb 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I can't stand the stupid commercials for perfume and colognes.  My God are they stupid.  I sometimes think they must be parodying something, but nope . . .these are supposed to be serious commercials.
> 
> Good Lord, these are soooo corny and retarded.
> 
> ...



They are overly dramatic and dumb. 
Before Eva floats into orbit she should get together with the "takes himself way too seriously" bottled man.lol


----------



## featherlite (Feb 27, 2015)

McDonalds is using a song about a wedding ring or ring of love... but they are using the Egg Mcmuffin ring.
 Mcdonalds love for America. riiiight


----------



## hjmick (Feb 27, 2015)

I can't stand that fucking Toaster Strudel kid. I want to punch him in the face.

Fucking Nazi...


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 27, 2015)

I hate the commercials that have anything to do with health problems and car accidents.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 28, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> This can be for any reason. Well one I think is ridiculous is the:
> Breathe Right nasal strips.
> Shut Your Mouth. This is one I am Sick Of Hearing. Does anyone use these things? Or should men(and I've had a girlfriend who denied snoring and I recorded her while she was) snore loud and proud?



I use the cheaper storebrands and darned if they don't work if you get them to stick.  don't know about snoring but they'll fix the chronic upstate NY stuffy nose problem.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 28, 2015)

Worst one right now is that girl in the car doing Blondie's 'Rapture'.  I want to stuff a sock in her mouth.  And note to the makers,

I have no idea what you're selling in that commercial so the joke's on you.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 28, 2015)

hjmick said:


> I can't stand that fucking Toaster Strudel kid. I want to punch him in the face.
> 
> Fucking Nazi...


I felt that way about the guy on The Mentalist.

My brother told me I was crazy.

When my brother tells you you are crazy, you got some fuckin' issues!!!!!


----------



## rcfieldz (Feb 28, 2015)

The Toaster Strudel commercial cracks me up. the seemingly hidden  messages in ads are too funny. And when the glamour card is played for some is great. I can't say I have seen a Victoria's Secret ad I didn't like.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 28, 2015)

All of the promos for MSNBC are painful to watch.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 1, 2015)

Prescription drug ads are despicable and should be outlawed.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Prescription drug ads are despicable and should be outlawed.



I always find it funny with the depression meds, where they tell you it may cause you to commit suicide.  Lol.  Good grief!  A medicine that is supposed to help depression may cause suicide?


----------



## longknife (Mar 1, 2015)

There is not enough free space on this forum to list all of the ignorant, inane, boring, disgusting TV commercials!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

longknife said:


> There is not enough free space on this forum to list all of the ignorant, inane, boring, disgusting TV commercials!!!



True.    It would take WEEKS or even MONTHS!


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 1, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Prescription drug ads are despicable and should be outlawed.


Does that include Viagra? I have not tried it nor has a woman complained that my erection wasn't satisfying.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 1, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Prescription drug ads are despicable and should be outlawed.
> ...



If you have an erection for more than 4 hours, notify your physician.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 2, 2015)

The Matthew McConaughey car commercials.  Sad to see him sell out in such a lame way.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



...right after thanking Jesus...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 2, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> The Matthew McConaughey car commercials.  Sad to see him sell out in such a lame way.



Meh, he's good-looking but kind of annoying.    Maybe it's his accent?  I don't know.  Just something about him . . . bugs me.  Lol.


----------



## rcfieldz (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The Matthew McConaughey car commercials.  Sad to see him sell out in such a lame way.
> ...


alright alright alright


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 4, 2015)

Those retirement commercials with the bald guy with the white goatee.  He needs punching out, too.


----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2015)

How about that simpering jerk who claims his website guarantees you will find your "march for life"?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

longknife said:


> How about that simpering jerk who claims his website guarantees you will find your "march for life"?



March for life?  What is that?  Maybe you meant match . . .


----------



## longknife (Mar 5, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > How about that simpering jerk who claims his website guarantees you will find your "march for life"?
> ...



Damn new keyboard is driving me nuts!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2015)

longknife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Lol.  Sounded like some kind of protest "March for Life."


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 10, 2015)

Even though I am part of the target audience, the Viagra commercials - especially the one with the semi-sexy middle-aged lady - drive me nuts.

And I really don't understand the caution about the four-hour Woodie.  What do you do with it for the first three hours and 59 minutes?  Play ring-toss?  And it says go IMMEDIATELY to the emergency room for an erection lasting four hours.  I think I would have to jump the gun on that one.  I'd be getting ready after about half an hour.

Ironically............I use Viagra and it works wonders.  The old commercials with the wives looking like they are high on something...it's no joke.


----------



## rcfieldz (May 27, 2015)

Adult diapers and female nether regions... Does this really sell product? Just saw a commercial where a woman has her dress hiked up showing her pantie, while the narrator informs the viewer that they are seeing an adult undergarment. Ok... I guess it is better than an old guy pulling his pants down at the sides to prove he isn't wearing his jockeys no more.

Depend - Briefs Underwear Guards Shields Seat Bed Protectors
There's a bunch of Depends commercials here:
depends commercial - YouTube
Don't see the one I saw on T.V. lately tho.

Free Samples Flushable Wipes - Dare a Friend to Go Commando Cottonelle


Hmmm. Me thinks the two commercials should maybe run together since the one sells butt wipes. Too funny.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 27, 2015)

I wouldn't say that I hate them because I get why they were made in the first place, but I can't stand to see certain commercials about what smoking physically does to a person. 

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. I'd like to know how effective they have been so far if at all though, but of course that is something that we may never know.


----------



## Pogo (May 27, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> I wouldn't say that I hate them because I get why they were made in the first place, but I can't stand to see certain commercials about what smoking physically does to a person.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> ...



I believe the tobacco companies voluntarily ceased broadcast advertising because if they didn't, American Cancer Society or whoever it was, was going to run those graphic ads.  They in effect forfeited the game rather than compete with that.


----------



## rcfieldz (May 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say that I hate them because I get why they were made in the first place, but I can't stand to see certain commercials about what smoking physically does to a person.
> ...


Just wait...with Cuban relations supposedly getting better I bet cigar commercials will be seen if not broadcast from Cuba!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 27, 2015)

Pogo said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say that I hate them because I get why they were made in the first place, but I can't stand to see certain commercials about what smoking physically does to a person.
> ...


Are you saying that even more graphic clips have been made compared to the ones that are already on TV?

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. If yes, then to me, people who smoke are in serious need of help if what they have been shown so far is not enough to make them finally give it up.


----------



## chikenwing (May 27, 2015)

They have been playing this commercial,and it a good one about lung cancer,a wife and her very sick and dieing husband are dancing,its rather sad,not sure why it bothers me ,but it does,I went through colon cancer last year ,before they were moving but I could watch them,not now,is it survivors guilt?


----------



## Scorpion (May 27, 2015)

Any ED ad.
Two people in separate bathtubs holding hands in the woods by a lake.  REALLY? ?


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 27, 2015)

1.  Those new SeaWorld commercials.  Those two people creep me out and I'm not even sure why.

2.  The PCmatic commercials.

3.  Mesothelioma.

4.  Any commercial that runs *during* a show that is a promotion for the show itself.  WTF is the point?


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 28, 2015)

Sue me for being off topic but I really like the Progressive Flo's family commercials where she plays all the characters.


----------



## Pogo (May 28, 2015)

I'm pretty much an equal-opportunity commercial despiser.  The most bizarre sight in the world is to see people watching TV (or listening to radio for that matter) --- and NOT hitting the mute button on the ads.  It's like "HEY DO YOU NOT HEAR YOUR OWN DOG BARKING?"  That the human psyche is even capable of that kind of adaptability is kind of scary.

As the saying goes, if you walked around talking to people the way commercials talk to people, they would punch you in the mouth.


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I'm pretty much an equal-opportunity commercial despiser.  The most bizarre sight in the world is to see people watching TV (or listening to radio for that matter) --- and NOT hitting the mute button on the ads.  It's like "HEY DO YOU NOT HEAR YOUR OWN DOG BARKING?"  That the human psyche is even capable of that kind of adaptability is kind of scary.
> 
> As the saying goes, if you walked around talking to people the way commercials talk to people, they would punch you in the mouth.



I'm usually pretty good at tuning out commercials.  A lot of times, if I do take notice, I don't even know what the commercial is for!


----------



## ChrisL (May 28, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> Sue me for being off topic but I really like the Progressive Flo's family commercials where she plays all the characters.



I like the one where she sings "I'll Stand By You" and then says "yeah!!!" and the lady she was singing to just looks at her and says "yeah."  That strikes me funny for some reason.  

Lol.  Here is the commercial I'm talking about . . .


----------



## Desperado (May 28, 2015)

Any drug commercial that requires a prescription.  Are Americans really that sickly that it seems every other commercial is for a prescription drug?
Just thought of another commercial that makes me cringe, the new Dr Pepper with the little guy singing off key.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 29, 2015)

Did I miss it or did this thread go this far without a mention of the reverse mortgage scams?  lol


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 29, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Any drug commercial that requires a prescription.  Are Americans really that sickly that it seems every other commercial is for a prescription drug?
> Just thought of another commercial that makes me cringe, the new Dr Pepper with the little guy singing off key.



One of my rules of thumb is, if the disclaimer is longer than the commercial itself, you might be wise not to try that product.


----------



## ChrisL (May 29, 2015)

Scorpion said:


> Any ED ad.
> Two people in separate bathtubs holding hands in the woods by a lake.  REALLY? ?



I've often wondered how they get the water in the tub.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 30, 2015)

I actually like this commercial but there is no commercials you love thread.


----------



## fbj (Jun 12, 2015)

rcfieldz said:


> This can be for any reason. Well one I think is ridiculous is the:
> Breathe Right nasal strips.
> Shut Your Mouth. This is one I am Sick Of Hearing. Does anyone use these things? Or should men(and I've had a girlfriend who denied snoring and I recorded her while she was) snore loud and proud?




The one with the guy saying he is never getting married and you see his life getting worse and worse  LOL


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 13, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> There was one around the superbowl where a girl found an old song her grandmother had recorded a capella and she added in her own voice and piano.  Then she showed it to the grandmother and the grandmother was very moved.
> 
> That shit was sooooooooooooooo long and sooooooooooooo boring.  And they played it soooooooooooo many times.  I don't even remember what brand it was despite them clearly spending millions to air that garbage.


Feelgood fluff makes me want to puke.

Luckily I don't watch superbowls.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 13, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Any drug commercial that requires a prescription.  Are Americans really that sickly that it seems every other commercial is for a prescription drug?
> Just thought of another commercial that makes me cringe, the new Dr Pepper with the little guy singing off key.


I do not think prescription drugs should be advertised.

A friend that is a doc says his biggest problems come from people who demand some shit, high powered shit, no less, that they saw on TV, and have no need for it at all.

I hate the commercials because of all the horrible side effects they describe.

Who wants to hear all that shit?


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 13, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> Even though I am part of the target audience, the Viagra commercials - especially the one with the semi-sexy middle-aged lady - drive me nuts.
> 
> And I really don't understand the caution about the four-hour Woodie.  What do you do with it for the first three hours and 59 minutes?  Play ring-toss?  And it says go IMMEDIATELY to the emergency room for an erection lasting four hours.  I think I would have to jump the gun on that one.  I'd be getting ready after about half an hour.
> 
> Ironically............I use Viagra and it works wonders.  The old commercials with the wives looking like they are high on something...it's no joke.


In case of an erection lasting more than four hours, roll the bitch over.


----------



## Roadrunner (Jun 13, 2015)

Scorpion said:


> Any ED ad.
> Two people in separate bathtubs holding hands in the woods by a lake.  REALLY? ?


In the unmercifully harsh, mosquito ridden salt marshes of Calcasieu Parish in Louisiana, there are two bathtubs used for cattle troughs.

I laugh my ass off about them ever time I pass and think of that commercial.

I ought to take a picture.


----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> > Any ED ad.
> ...



Please do so and post it to Facebook or UTube - should go viral.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> I actually like this commercial but there is no commercials you love thread.



I think I'm going to make a thread about commercials that we love.    That's a good idea.  I will post a link to it when I'm done.


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 13, 2015)

Here's a link for TV commercials that you love.  

TV Commercials that We Love US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## rcfieldz (Jun 14, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Even though I am part of the target audience, the Viagra commercials - especially the one with the semi-sexy middle-aged lady - drive me nuts.
> ...


This commercial needs the one for lube to run after it...


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2015)

Just saw a commercial today that I had forgotten about.  Hate it.  Never thought I'd want to slap a little boy  . . . I do like toaster strudel though!


----------

